# input felder erstellen lauter font tags



## SamyDeluxe (2. Oktober 2001)

hier habe ich ne file angehengt schaut euch die mal an  im Quellentext ist bei den input felder alles voll mit font/font usw
wer könnte den code mal bereinigen und dsagen was bad ist?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Oktober 2001)

oh gott,
du erwartest doch nicht, das einer den code noch fixed?


----------



## SamyDeluxe (2. Oktober 2001)

*/me wollte net frech sein*

ne dann sage mir was falsch ist !
sobald ich den input mache mir die file im browser ansehe dann den code schwups ist da alles voll
wie verhext


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Oktober 2001)

ähm, also die input felder machst du per hand?
oder mit einem Tool?


----------



## SamyDeluxe (2. Oktober 2001)

*ahm mhh ich habe mal eins gemacht das habe ich jetzt schon so 3 monate das kopiere*

ich immer


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Oktober 2001)

sollte funzen

und mit welchem tool?


----------



## SamyDeluxe (2. Oktober 2001)

*/me hat kein tool dazu*

was redest du von einem tool?sollte ich eins haben ?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Oktober 2001)

ähm nein, das ist dir überlassen, nur das mit den fonts sieht schwer nach nem prog aus, welches jemand nicht so bedienen konnte und immer weiter auf font gedrückt haben. naja nur deswegen frag ich halt


----------



## SamyDeluxe (2. Oktober 2001)

*ja ne aber was könnte es sein*

?


----------



## Klon (2. Oktober 2001)

Na ja der Quelltext sieht nicht aus wie handgemacht, TTrek wollte wissen mit welchem Programm du das gebaut hast.


----------



## SamyDeluxe (2. Oktober 2001)

*dw4*

weist du was es ein könnte warum der so font/font macht


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Oktober 2001)

also benutzt du doch ein programm, wieso hast du das nicht vorher gesagt? naaaaja.

das liegt nicht an dw sondern am benutzer, sorry, aber wenn man immer nur font auf den selben bereich anwendet passiert sowas halt, deshalb würd ich sagen - nur einmal anweden, dann im quelltext erweitern, sprich den </font> weiter raus bauen, oder aufpassen


----------



## SamyDeluxe (2. Oktober 2001)

*soory habe dich falsch verstanden*

ich dachte du meinst ob ich ein proggy habe um die felder zu machen *rolf*

hehe!

aber die ont font tags kommen ja erst wenn ich es anschaue also F12 drücke


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Oktober 2001)

hm,
also speichere die richtige seite mal, bevor du f12 machst, dann schaue dir den quellcode an. es sollten keine veränderungen geschehen sein, siehe verlauf


----------

